
Cafe Mediterraneum - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffe_Mediterraneum
======
drallison
When I lived in Berkeley (1959-1966) the Med was my home away from home. It
was a unique and happening place suitable for procrastinating and doing
homework.

------
nanomonkey
I only frequented the Cafe Mediterraneum a handful of times while at Cal,
usually because of the stifling smell of bleach, etc. Now Wall Berlin, or Cafe
Intermezzo, on the other hand, was much more my jam.

~~~
mapgrep
Wall Berlin was indeed lovely! I believe they called their house brew “rocket
fuel.” As I recall there was also an unholy drink involving milk, sprite, and
melon Torani syrup?

And the people at the tables outside were a key part of the Berkeley scenery
there on Durant!

I also was big into Caffe Strada.

Similarly, I never really felt strongly about Cafe Med, even when I lived near
Dwight (Unit 2 and environs) and it was nominally on my way to/from campus.

~~~
nanomonkey
I worked there for a short time in college, mainly so that I could get
unlimited free drinks, and rocket fuel was actually brewed twice...some folks
ordered it with a shot added. Oye.

The people that sat outside were always entertaining. There was a young man
with a foot fetish that would constantly be asking women if he could see there
feet. Unlike Oakland, Berkeley also had some of the most interesting bums.

------
saltcured
Since comments are enumerating other Berkeley cafe choices, I recall Brewed
Awakening was a common choice among CS/engineering folks on the north side of
campus. Much more your basic coffee house meets study hall.

------
banku_brougham
I walked down telegraph when I returned to Berkeley for Juliacon a few years
ago. I was shocked to see the Med shut down.

Berkeley was a great place to be a student, kind of magical for a magical time
I suppose.

